# Ob es an Gentoo liegt?

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe ein gutes Mathe-Programm von meiner Uni koppiert und hab unter SuSE benutzt, einwandfrei.

Heute habe ich alles per cp in gentoo kopiert. Da es kein GNU projekt ist, gibt es auch nur Binaries.

Unter SuSE läuft das Programm, aber unter gentoo nicht.

```

rex@supertux:~> /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5

bash: /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5: No such file or directory

rex@supertux:~> dir /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         3.0M Oct 31 21:07 /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5

```

Das verstehe ich nicht, das ist eine Binary Datei, mit Rechten 755. Wieso kriege ich "No such file or directory?" Unter SuSE geht es, es kann nicht sein, dass SusE das besser kann   :Evil or Very Mad:  Und es sind die gleichen Dateien. Nun ist meine Frage: woran kann es liegen? Liegt es an Gentoo? Oder was ist denn hier falsch?

----------

## Mr.Big

Was passiert wenn Du vorher in das Verzeichnis wechselst und dann das Programm startest ???

----------

## siliconburner

hast du es genauso wie unter suse installiert (bzw. kopiert)?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Was passiert wenn Du vorher in das Verzeichnis wechselst und dann das Programm startest ???

 

Ganau dasselbe. Und habe extra die LIVE CD gestartet, und bei ihr passiert dasselbe. Auch wenn ich nur ./xmaplev5 eingebe.

```

rex@supertux:/usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX> ./xmaplev5 

bash: ./xmaplev5: No such file or directory

```

Ich verstehe das nicht

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> hast du es genauso wie unter suse installiert (bzw. kopiert)?

 

Im Prinzip schon. Da es nur Binaries gibt, habe sie dort kopiert, wo ich unter SuSE kopiert habe, nämlich /usr/local/maple

Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

mach mal

```
file xmaplev5
```

vielleicht ist es ja gar kein binary? große programme benutzen oft ein kleines script, das nötige umgebungsvariablen setzt und ein paar sachen checkt und dann erst irgendwelche ominösen binaries lädt.

[grübel] komisch, dann müsste die fehlermeldung anders aussehen [/grübel]

aber: wenn eine bibliothek nicht geladen werden konnte, gibt es diese fehlermeldung. falls der o.g. befehl so etwas ähnliches ausspuckt:

```
 ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
```

 dann versuche es mal mit

```
ldd /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5
```

das listet dir alle bibliotheken auf, die benötigt werden um dein programm zu starten. du wirst wahrscheinlich einige zeilen entdecken, die "not found" enthalten. die musst du dann nachinstallieren, z.b. ins verzeichnis /usr/local/lib.

hoffe geholfen zu haben,

lorenz.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> mach mal
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist eine Binary Datei. Es gibt tatsächlich ein Skript, wenn ich das ausführe. bekomme ich den selben Fehler.

```

# xmaple 

/usr/local/bin/maple: line 133: /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5: No such file or directory

/usr/local/bin/maple: line 133: /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5: Success

```

Deshalb bin ich darauf gekommen. Unter SuSE habe ich versucht, nur diese Datei aufzurufen, und bei SuSE ging es. Und wenn es keine Binary wäre, dann würde sowas wie Segmentation Fault oder Permission Denied bekommen, aber der Fehler, den ich kriege ist, File not found, und obwohl ich die Datei habe!

----------

## siliconburner

sind auch alle benötigten pfade in deiner $PATH?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> sind auch alle benötigten pfade in deiner $PATH?

 

```

# echo $PATH 

/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2:/opt/Acrobat5:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.1/bin:/usr/games/bin

```

Ich würde sagen, ja.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Okay, das schaut echt irgendwie eigenartig aus.

Und eigentlich sollte maple wirklich tun. HAst Du eventuell mal ein strace versucht ? dann siehst du bei welchen calls was wie wo der ferhler auftritt und bei welchen ENOENT (oder so) zurückgeliefert wird.

Vielleicht hilft das ? Bei db2 unter gentoo 2 bin ich auch abgebrochen udn habe es erstmal auf Eis gelegt, aber ich sollte mich nochmal ranwagen   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Okay, das schaut echt irgendwie eigenartig aus.
> 
> Und eigentlich sollte maple wirklich tun. HAst Du eventuell mal ein strace versucht ? dann siehst du bei welchen calls was wie wo der ferhler auftritt und bei welchen ENOENT (oder so) zurückgeliefert wird.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das ? Bei db2 unter gentoo 2 bin ich auch abgebrochen udn habe es erstmal auf Eis gelegt, aber ich sollte mich nochmal ranwagen   .

 

Nein, hab nicht das gemacht.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiß nicht, wie man das macht.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Im einfachsten Fall

strace <command>

(eventuell vorher noch emergen, wenn es nich da ist.)

sonst man strace - Denn die Parameter für follow forks etc. falls benötigt, weiß ich auch nicht auswendig.

----------

## pablo_supertux

```

rex@supertux:~> strace /usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5

execve("/usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5", ["/usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX/xmaplev5"], [/* 50 vars */]) = 0

strace: exec: No such file or directory

```

 :Crying or Very sad:  irgendwie will das nicht klappen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## amne

Lizenz kaufen und den offiziellen Support in Anspruch nehmen. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber meines wissens nach ist Maple Kaufware, die man nicht einfach so kopieren sollte.

----------

## amne

Ich wurde via PM eines besseren belehrt:

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Im Forum im Thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=149085
> ...

 

Sorry für die Umstände, ich hab auf der Maple-Homepage nichts in die Richtung gesehen (blöd werden sie sein, dass sie das gross rausposaunen.  :Wink:  ).

----------

## DarKRaveR

Hab ich auch schon als PM geschickt:

Ein Statement vom Topic Eröffner dazu wäre angebracht, ich habe nur gegen den voreiligen Schluß es muß A sein eigewendet, daß Möglichkeit B bestehen kann, aber nicht muß.

Es kann auch gut sein, daß Waterloo solche Lizenzen inzwischen nicht mehr erteilt, oder sie verstecken es unter Educational: Contact Sales Representative oder so.

Ich weiß aber definitiv, daß es das zu den Zeiten da Version 5 aktuell war existiert hat.

Bin mal gespannt, was jetzt als Antwort vom entsprechenden User kommt   :Wink:  .

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab mich bei der Uni Karlsruhe (die haben Maple für Linux) umgeschaut, in Wirklichkeit hat amne schon Recht, ich sollte mir das lieber kaufen, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten. 

Was mich nun wirklich interessieret, ist warum dieser Fehler passiert, das ist mir überhaupt nicht klar. Wieso sagt mir bash (hab auch mit csh, tcsh, sh ausprobiert), No such file or directory, obwohl die Datei da ist und unter SuSE läuft. Ich kappiere das gar nicht, und möchte gerne wissen, warum. Vielleicht ist ja ein Bug, aber was für ein Bug!? Das kann ich mich nicht erklären.

@DarKRaveR: es handelt sich genau um diese Version.

----------

## Genone

Hmm, sieht echt komisch aus. Probier mal die Datei nach /usr/bin zu kopieren und dann ohne Pfadangabe auszuführen (wird vermutlich mit einem Fehler abbrechen, ist aber interessant um zu sehen ob das System sie dann findet).

----------

## DerMojo

Ist die entsprechende Partition ausführbar gemountet?

-> "mount" --> /dev/hd.... --> (rw)

Sollte da "noexec" stehen, die fstab ändern!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Hmm, sieht echt komisch aus. Probier mal die Datei nach /usr/bin zu kopieren und dann ohne Pfadangabe auszuführen (wird vermutlich mit einem Fehler abbrechen, ist aber interessant um zu sehen ob das System sie dann findet).

 

So hat es auch nicht funktioniert. Sagt nur -bash: /usr/bin/xmaplev5: No such file or directory

Meine fstab sieht so aus

```

/dev/hdb1    /     ext3            noatime  0 1

```

heißt das, dass ich 

```

/dev/hdb1    /     ext3            noatime,noexec  0 1

```

----------

## Genone

Kannst du die Ausgabe von `ldd xmaplev5` posten, hab so die Vermutung dass da ne Bibliothek fehlt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Kannst du die Ausgabe von `ldd xmaplev5` posten, hab so die Vermutung dass da ne Bibliothek fehlt.

 

```

supertux:/usr/local/maple/bin_IBM_INTEL_LINUX # ldd xmaplev5

/usr/bin/ldd: line 1: ./xmaplev5: No such file or directory

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Big

http://www-math.math.rwth-aachen.de/MapleAnswers/1033.html

```
emerge lib-compat
```

J.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> http://www-math.math.rwth-aachen.de/MapleAnswers/1033.html
> 
> ```
> emerge lib-compat
> ```
> ...

 

Danke für den Link, leider hat nicht geklappt. Ich versuche grad mit emerge glibc

Vielleicht hilft das

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Crying or Very sad:  so hat es auch nicht funktioniert.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

